
The Tangled Web - wglb
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/11/27/the-tangled-web/
======
ricardobeat

        A file opened in your text editor is unlikely to be able to steal your email
    

That's very untrue - macro viruses were a common problem for many years. I'd
even argue that the web could be fundamentally safer than any OS, since it was
practically born with sandboxing in mind.

